# My opinion.



## JRL (Mar 30, 2012)

I love the youtube section, but having all of those videos load in one thread is a nightmare on my single core CPU and embarrassing amount of RAM. You should make a section for youtube videos, where a person could make their own thread for their video. Just an idea, I don't know if anyone else here has an older computer.


----------



## elq (Mar 30, 2012)

google "flashblock"


----------



## JRL (Mar 30, 2012)

elq said:


> google "flashblock"



Will I still be able to see videos, though? It defeats the purpose if I block out everything. Lol.


----------



## elq (Mar 30, 2012)

I guess you didn't actually google flashblock if you still have that question  

but yes, you can still see the videos.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 30, 2012)

+1 on Flashblock. If you're using Chrome, this is the one to check out:

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cdngiadmnkhgemkimkhiilgffbjijcie


----------

